# Fishing while on the hunt.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Got back today after several days down South for the deer hunt. I enjoyed the hunting but the fishing almost never disappoints where we go. (I bet the same can be said for a number of places.)

The day before the opener, I had a few hours to hit Kingston canyon. Numbers were off the hook, but the average size was a bit smaller this time. There were exceptions however.



A couple days later, a buddy and I hit Otter creek for a few hours after having to head to town to deal with some mechanical issues. It wasn't fast there, but the 2 I caught were pigs. One fish fed both of us that evening. Alas, no pics there.

A couple days later, I had some time to kill in the afternoon and tried a small stream I had never hit before. The fish were skittish, but with stealth, plenty were caught, some with surprising size.



Good luck if you head out for the 2nd weekend of the hunt or are heading out just to fish.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

It just doesn't get better than that , be it Big Game/Fish or Upland Birds/Fish- just one the extreme pleasures of life associated with the fall and what a great fall it has been.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There was one spot we hunted in Louisiana when I was a kid and my grandpa almost always brought fishing gear during the duck hunt to that spot. It wasn't unusual for him to come home with a limit of ducks and a dozen or two nice slab crappie.


----------

